
Ask HN: What podcasts do you recommend today? - berkes
What podcasts do you recommend today to a HN audience?<p>Personally, I&#x27;m looking for podcasts in my niche: Rust, Ruby, OpenSource, Web and&#x2F;or (Open)Data.
======
Geezus_42
Well there's your problem Open source security Lions led by donkeys

~~~
berkes
I'm not sure if I understand you. It seems you are merely trolling, so maybe
you can clarify your comment a bit?

